# [solved] Xen Domain-0 hat kein Netzwerk

## bbgermany

Hi Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem (und ja ich habe auch schon im Forum und Google bemüht, leider schweigt sich sogar die Doku hinsichtlich dem Problem aus  :Sad: ):

Ich habe Xen 3.1.0 mit diesen ebuilds installiert: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179412 und nach diesem Wiki-Eintrag (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo) konfiguriert.

Wenn ich den Hypervisor starte bootet auch alles ohne Probleme, jedoch das Netzwerk kommt nicht hoch. Das Interface xenbr0 wird zwar angelegt, aber kein Interface zu der Bridge hinzugefügt. 

Ich hatte ursprünglich eine bond0 Konfiguration, aber weder dieses Interface noch wenn ich die Konfig ändere auf eth0 wird das Interface zu der Bridge hinzugefügt. Alle nötigen Tools sind auch installiert.

Diverse Ausgaben von ifconfig, emerge --info etc. sind hier zu finden: http://www.go-linux.org/~bluebird/xen/

Wenn noch etwas fehlt, kann ich das hochladen. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, warum das Netz nicht ordentlich startet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem (und ja ich habe auch schon im Forum und Google bemüht, leider schweigt sich sogar die Doku hinsichtlich dem Problem aus ):
> 
> 

 

Jo, das ist durchgängig so.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe Xen 3.1.0 mit diesen ebuilds installiert: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179412 und nach diesem Wiki-Eintrag (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo) konfiguriert.
> 
> 

 

Das Dingens in high development? And not realy supported?

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich den Hypervisor starte bootet auch alles ohne Probleme,...
> 
> 

 

yep

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... jedoch das Netzwerk kommt nicht hoch...
> 
> 

 

Aus Sicht von xen ist es da...

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Interface xenbr0 wird zwar angelegt...
> 
> 

 

Ok, habe ich gesehen..

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..., aber kein Interface zu der Bridge hinzugefügt. 
> 
> 

 

?? Was sollte als Meldung erscheinen. Das verstehe ich (noch) nicht.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte ursprünglich eine bond0 Konfiguration, aber weder dieses Interface noch wenn ich die Konfig ändere auf eth0 wird das Interface zu der Bridge hinzugefügt. 
> 
> 

 

Für Xen brauchst du keine bond0. Das war mal, so ungefähr vor hundert Manjahren Entwicklerzeit.

In deinen Logs sind überall immer noch Reste von bond.

Raus damit; bdw nimmst du genkernel?

Du hast vethx, brauchst aber nur pethx, vifx und xenbrx.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alle nötigen Tools sind auch installiert.
> 
> 

 

Klaro, wer sich so mit Xen beschäftigt, hat alle Hilfskräfte an Bord.   :Laughing: 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, warum das Netz nicht ordentlich startet. 

 

Tun Tap aktiviert? Firewall ausgeschaltet? 

Grüße

Ma

----------

## bbgermany

Hi, 

danke erstmal für die Antwort.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Das Dingens in high development? And not realy supported?

 

Kann sein, dass es in Dev ist. Laut Webseite (www.xensource.com) aber die aktuelle OpenSource Version. Aber was ist schon wirklich stable  :Wink: 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> ?? Was sollte als Meldung erscheinen. Das verstehe ich (noch) nicht.

 

Naja, bei ifconfig müsste die Bridge ja eine ordentliche Macadresse bekommen und nicht FF:FF...FF:FF oder? Meistens ist es dann eine von den physikalischen Netzwerkkarten. Außerdem müsste bei dem Kommando

```

brctl show

```

die Bridge mit den passenden Schnittstellen angezeigt werden.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Für Xen brauchst du keine bond0. Das war mal, so ungefähr vor hundert Manjahren Entwicklerzeit.
> 
> In deinen Logs sind überall immer noch Reste von bond.
> 
> Raus damit; bdw nimmst du genkernel?
> ...

 

Den bond0 habe ich, da ich zwei GBit Karten habe, die beide an den Switch angeschlossen sind. Aber ich hab den Zusammenschluss auch mal aufgelöst und nur mit eth0 oder eth1 versucht Xen zum laufen zu bringen.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Tun Tap aktiviert? Firewall ausgeschaltet?

 

Tun/Tap Interface ist im Kernel drin als Modul (oder muss das fest rein?). Firwall hab ich keine (zumindest nicht auf dem PC  :Very Happy: )

Danke dir und Gruß zurück.

Stefan

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, bei ifconfig müsste die Bridge ja eine ordentliche Macadresse bekommen und nicht FF:FF...FF:FF oder? Meistens ist es dann eine von den physikalischen Netzwerkkarten. Außerdem müsste bei dem Kommando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ,ja. Ich gebe dir mal meine Ausgaben zu den Kommandos:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:61:F6:B3

          inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:818487 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:832486 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:71555922 (68.2 Mb)  TX bytes:145269861 (138.5 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1613328 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1613328 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:145284531 (138.5 Mb)  TX bytes:145284531 (138.5 Mb)

peth0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:818590 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:832681 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:71628795 (68.3 Mb)  TX bytes:145299399 (138.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:20

vif0.0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:832486 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:818488 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:145269861 (138.5 Mb)  TX bytes:71555982 (68.2 Mb)

vif1.0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:195 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:30033 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:32

          RX bytes:26808 (26.1 Kb)  TX bytes:3429801 (3.2 Mb)

xenbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:34904 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3266913 (3.1 Mb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

und

```

bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces

xenbr0          8000.feffffffffff       no              vif0.0

                                                        peth0

                                                        vif1.0

```

Ich habe noch mal im Archiv nachgesehen und entdeckt, dass ich damals:

```

emerge  iproute2 python twisted bridge-utils curl -pv

```

installieren mußte.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## bbgermany

Cool, danke dir erstmal. Ich schau mir das heute nachmittag/abend mal an, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin und melde mich dann zurück.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## norbert

Hallo,

die 3.1 läuft hier seit Samstag inclusive hvm (= -r1 ebuild) auf amd64 stabil. 

Ich tippe auf die xen-bridge Config Datei in Verbindung mit bond0. Kannst Du die mal hochladen? 

Mein Vorschlag zum Test Vorgehen:

1. funktioniert bond0 nach dem Boot, wenn xend deaktiviert ist?

2. bond0 komplett entfernen

3. Test, ob xenbr0 mit eth0 geht (in /etc/conf.d/net muss eth0 statisch konfiguriert sein)

4. dann wieder 1. und dann 3. mit bond0

Viele Grüße,

Norbert

PS: Wer kann die ebuilds auf x86 gegentesten?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *norbert wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> die 3.1 läuft hier seit Samstag inclusive hvm (= -r1 ebuild) auf amd64 stabil. 
> 
> Ich tippe auf die xen-bridge Config Datei in Verbindung mit bond0. Kannst Du die mal hochladen? 
> ...

 

zu 1: nein, wie auch, net.* ist in keinem Runlevel (siehe Doku, oder ist das falsch?)

zu 2: hab ich schon, inzwischen verwende ich nur noch eth0

zu 3: siehe zu 2

@Marlo: Hier mal meine Ausgabe von "ifconfig"

```

apollo xen # ifconfig 

br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

peth0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2833 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1823 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3690540 (3.5 Mb)  TX bytes:169017 (165.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 

vif0.0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1823 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2544 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:159673 (155.9 Kb)  TX bytes:3661868 (3.4 Mb)

xenbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:168 (168.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

apollo xen # 

```

und 

```

apollo xen # brctl show

bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces

br0             8000.000000000000       no

xenbr0          8000.feffffffffff       no              vif0.0

                                                        peth0

apollo xen # 

```

twisted habe ich nachinstalliert. Scheint aber leider nichts gebracht zu haben.

Danke und MfG. Stefan

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Marlo: Hier mal meine Ausgabe von "ifconfig"
> 
> 

 

Das sieht doch im Prinzip alles gut aus.peth0 und vif0 haben sogar schon Daten ausgetauscht.

 Und wenn du jetz die eth0 manuell startest. Was passiert dann?

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> twisted habe ich nachinstalliert. Scheint aber leider nichts gebracht zu haben.
> 
> 

 

Also Steffan, das macht mich jetzt ganz wuschig. 

Ich werde heute Abend dieses Ebuild auf ein "jungfräuliches" Notbook installieren und meine Erfahrung hier posten. OK?

Grüße

Ma

HALT: Kommando zurück. Ich werde mich erst mal  hier noch mal schlau machen, was da im ebuild so alles drin ist. Treffend fand ich:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So currently a Gentoo newcomer to Xen using the ebuilds in Portage will end up with a real headache trying to get networking working -

 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   
> 
> @Marlo: Hier mal meine Ausgabe von "ifconfig"
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dann komm ich ins Internet etc. Also Netzwerk funktioniert dann. Jedoch frage ich mich, warum dann überall geschrieben wird, dass man net.* nicht hochgefahren werden soll.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bbgermany wrote:*   
> 
> twisted habe ich nachinstalliert. Scheint aber leider nichts gebracht zu haben.
> ...

 

Du hattest geschrieben, dass du folgende Programme installieren musstest:

```

emerge  iproute2 python twisted bridge-utils curl -pv 

```

Bis auf twisted hatte ich alles installiert. Deshalb habe ich twisted nachinstalliert  :Smile: 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Ma
> ...

 

In einem Wort: AUTSCH  :Sad:  Das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bis auf twisted hatte ich alles installiert. Deshalb habe ich twisted nachinstalliert 
> 
> 

 

Ok, dass Thema kann in die Geschichte eingehen.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In einem Wort: AUTSCH 
> 
> 

 

Ja   :Cool: 

Ich halte das mal hier fest:

Auf einem jungfräulichem Rechner:

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 i686)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

 gibt es mit diesem ebuild diese Abhängigkeiten:

```

 emerge xen -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.18  USE="-build -symlink" 585 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.17  149 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.1  823 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/bridge-utils-1.2  USE="-sysfs" 32 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/logrotate-3.7.2  USE="(-selinux)" 33 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3  USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack (-selinux)" 821 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/xen-3.1.0  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -pae" 6,671 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/dev86-0.16.17-r3  687 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/xen-tools-3.1.0  USE="screen -custom-cflags -debug -doc -ioemu -pygrub" 0 kB

Total: 9 packages (9 new), Size of downloads: 9,800 kB

```

Welche flags hast du gesetzt?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## bbgermany

Ich hab mich noch ein wenig weiter damit beschäftigt. Also die Aussage, dass das Netzwerk nicht gestartet werden soll, schein nicht mehr ganz so aktuell zu sein. Ich habe mein net.eth0 im Runlevel default und habe nun auch ein funktionsfähiges Netzwerk in der Domain-0.

Hier noch ein Screenshot (twm only) mit einer VM mit Windows mit Netzwerk  :Smile: 

http://www.go-linux.org/~bluebird/xen/xen.png

Danke auf jeden Fall an alle die mir Tipps gegeben haben. 

@Marlo, vielleicht kannst du dass noch in dein Howto aufnehmen  :Smile: 

MfG und Danke Stefan

EDIT: Diese Flags sind gesetzt:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-3.1.0  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -pae" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-tools-3.1.0-r1  USE="custom-cflags ioemu pygrub screen -debug -doc" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.18  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB [1]

```

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich hab mich noch ein wenig weiter damit beschäftigt. Also die Aussage, dass das Netzwerk nicht gestartet werden soll, schein nicht mehr ganz so aktuell zu sein. Ich habe mein net.eth0 im Runlevel default und habe nun auch ein funktionsfähiges Netzwerk in der Domain-0.
> 
> 

 

congratulations Stefan!

Liebe Grüße

Ma

Ps:

vergiß das "solved" nicht.

----------

## norbert

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *norbert wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> die 3.1 läuft hier seit Samstag inclusive hvm (= -r1 ebuild) auf amd64 stabil. 
> ...

 

zu 1: das ist schon richtig. Ich bekomme beim Booten eine Meldung "device initiated services: net.eth0" (oder so ähnlich) und dann wird auch net.eth0 gestartet. Müsste eigentlich von udev oder hotplug getriggert werden.

Viele Grüße,

Norbert

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Marlo, vielleicht kannst du dass noch in dein Howto aufnehmen 
> 
> MfG und Danke Stefan
> ...

 

Das ist ein Thema, welches vielleicht einen gesonderten Thread bedarf. Etwa in die Richtung:

```

#Die Selbstverpflichtung eines Howtoschreiberlings besteht darin, sein Machwerk mindestens 50 Jahre .......zu halten! 

```

Denn, die Schwierigkeit besteht nicht darin ein howto zu machen, extrem schwierig ist es ein howto

up to date zu halten. Ich ärgere mich auch jedesmal, wenn ich ein howto zu irgendwas finde, dieses 

nachmache und am Ende feststellen muß, dass die damaligen Vorraussetzungen nicht (mehr) stimmen.

Ich könnte dann jedesmal ins keybord beißen und den Paps, die Nato und die Heiligen Drei Könige zum .... wünschen.

Na ja, sei es drum. Ich freue mich jedenfalls über dein Netz.   :Laughing: 

Gelle? Dat war dat Ziel!

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *norbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zu 1: das ist schon richtig. Ich bekomme beim Booten eine Meldung "device initiated services: net.eth0" (oder so ähnlich) und dann wird auch net.eth0 gestartet. Müsste eigentlich von udev oder hotplug getriggert werden.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...

 

Hallo Norbert!

Sach mal, das scheint ja für alle Xeninterresierten ein Thema zu sein. Hast du da vielleicht irgendwo Notizen über deine Herangehensweise abgespeichert, die du uns erläutern könntest?

Zumindest für mich wäre das hochinteresant!

Vielleicht in einem eigenen Thread?

Danke und Grüße

Ma

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Das ist ein Thema, welches vielleicht einen gesonderten Thread bedarf. Etwa in die Richtung:
> 
> ```
> 
> #Die Selbstverpflichtung eines Howtoschreiberlings besteht darin, sein Machwerk mindestens 50 Jahre .......zu halten! 
> ...

 

Oh ja das alte leidlich Thema der Dokumentation  :Wink:  Kenn ich nur zu gut. Vor allem wenn andere dann noch zusätzlich daran rumfpuschen...

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na ja, sei es drum. Ich freue mich jedenfalls über dein Netz.  
> 
> Gelle? Dat war dat Ziel!
> ...

 

Jo, du hast auf jeden Fall was bei mir gut  :Smile: 

@Norbert:

 *norbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zu 1: das ist schon richtig. Ich bekomme beim Booten eine Meldung "device initiated services: net.eth0" (oder so ähnlich) und dann wird auch net.eth0 gestartet. Müsste eigentlich von udev oder hotplug getriggert werden.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...

 

Die Meldung kann nur dann kommen, wenn in /etc/conf.d/rc der folgende Parameter nicht gesetzt ist:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

Wenn der so wie in dem Beispiel gesetzt ist, started Hotplug/Coldplug (aka udev) das Device nicht. Im Howto stand das nämlich so drin, dass man das so machen soll. Entweder ist der Wikieintrag dahingegen fehlerhaft (was ich nicht glaube) oder das bezog sich auf Xenversionen von 3.0.4. Außerdem sollte man alle net.* aus den Runleveln nehmen, da angeblich xend dann das device initiieren sollte. Naja, wie auch immer. Jetzt läuft alles und ich bin glücklich  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

